# PSD4's how long to age



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a box of psd4's I have had for about a year when I got them they were about 8 months old oct 04. Had a very slight ammonia smell so I figured they were in the "sick" period so I closed the box and burried it. How long do they need to age before they are good again? I've had a few young ones and they are excellent, just don't want to waste any. Not sure about the aging potential of these never seen many aged ones.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

OCT 04 should be good to go.
Just my :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> OCT 04 should be good to go.
> Just my :2


i second that... only way to see if there good to go is trial by fire...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

theromulus said:


> I have a box of psd4's I have had for about a year when I got them they were about 8 months old oct 04. Had a very slight ammonia smell so I figured they were in the "sick" period so I closed the box and burried it. How long do they need to age before they are good again? I've had a few young ones and they are excellent, just don't want to waste any. Not sure about the aging potential of these never seen many aged ones.


They're probably just fine right now, but if you want to be absolutely positive you can send them to me and I will test them out for you and let you know whether they're good to go or whether they need more aging and testing for you, by me...


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> They're probably just fine right now, but if you want to be absolutely positive you can send them to me and I will test them out for you and let you know whether they're good to go or whether they need more aging and testing for you, by me...


I shall put myslef on the line for you and help out as well if you deem a second oppinion is called for.

LT :gn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

IMO..i think more like 3 to 5 years.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> IMO..i think more like 3 to 5 years.


:tpd: Two years is good. But 3 to five is best to get the full aged flavor from them.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> I shall put myself on the line for you and help out as well if you deem a second opinion is called for.
> 
> LT :gn


I to would be willing to suffer through a testing for you.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

it's been my experience that you either have to smoke the PSD4s VERY fresh or wait a MIN of 18 months before trying them again.

3-5 years is a good rule of thumb on any smoke

~M


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

If the PSD4 Reserva's are any indication (from the 2000 crop) it's more like 5-10...closer to 10 - To get the very best out of your smokes. Of course....that's a long freakin time if you don't have a large stash


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

For the PSD4's to get as good as the hype they receive - put them away for your grand kids - IMHO.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> For the PSD4's to get as good as the hype they receive - put them away for your grand kids - IMHO.


:tpd: I've smoked some with 15 years of age, and I still didn't like them.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

joed said:


> For the PSD4's to get as good as the hype they receive - put them away for your grand kids - IMHO.


The best PSD4 I've had came from JoeD in the All Isom Pif , but I have no idea what the age was . Hey Joe (sounds like Hendrix) , what was the age on that PSD4 ? I know it might be a tuff question , after a month or so I can hardly remember what I sent out in pif's and trades without a picture , but I would appreciate it if you would let us know . :dr


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

I think Rich and n2advnture hit it right on the head. However in MRN's book it recommends a minimum of 2 years.. So how'd it taste? :r

I think they'd be good right now..


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i have a box from 5/04 and i have only smoked two out of it so far. i smoked each one on my wedding anni. on 5/1 of '05 and this year as well. the one i smoked in '05 was fantastic, but the other one about a month ago was very lack luster. i hope they improve before next year.

bruce


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

If you've put 'em away this long, you might as well go for a longer aging, which is not that common. I'm sure they're fine now, but you'll never know a 3-5 year taste if you don't do it. I wish I could save mine as long as you. :w


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

this cigar is annoying me....
it has more sick period crests and troughs than the stock market...I never know what I am gonna get with this stick.

My experience is not that deep, but based on about 3 different boxes my conclusion is that I don't like these smokes with much less than about 2yrs on them, but then I start disliking them again when they are about 3 yrs. old....

Though sounding like a broken record, I'd try one...if they taste good, put them into your rotattion...when/if they start tasting blah again...leave 'em alone for about a half year and try again.

All of this could be due to natural differences, rollers, etc...so take it for what it's worth


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> The best PSD4 I've had came from JoeD in the All Isom Pif , but I have no idea what the age was . Hey Joe (sounds like Hendrix) , what was the age on that PSD4 ? I know it might be a tuff question , after a month or so I can hardly remember what I sent out in pif's and trades without a picture , but I would appreciate it if you would let us know . :dr


I think that is was a very young cigar - I bought a 10 pack from a vendor that specializes in young one. - cigars that is.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> I think that is was a very young cigar - I bought a 10 pack from a vendor that specializes in young one. - cigars that is.


As opposed to me....specializing in young "cigars", that is....


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

joed said:


> I think that is was a very young cigar - I bought a 10 pack from a vendor that specializes in young one. - cigars that is.


Thank you for the follow up JoeD . I guess some PSD4's are just on and others aren't . Had a fresh one about 2 weeks ago and it didn't really have any grassy taste or depth .


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

After reading through these posts I think I will smoke one and put the rest to bed for 2 or 3 more years. Interesting cigar seems like the best way to get these is as young as possible.


----------



## Ron de Kok-cl (Jun 4, 2006)

hi,

Somebody told me that they should age for 5 years.
I just had them so old and they where So Good


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

joed said:


> For the PSD4's to get as good as the hype they receive - put them away for your grand kids - IMHO.


:tpd: I have yet to have one at any age that blew my socks off.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

As and old gal pal from my military days once said sleepy long time.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

On Saturday I smoked one from a June 05 box (this was the fourth one I've smoked from that box) and it was great, I nubbed it. :w 

My drink of choice with these sticks has been Crystal Light Peach Tea....mmmmm tasty.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: I've smoked some with 15 years of age, and I still didn't like them.


send them this way:dr ... as for the topic it seems guys usally like these babys fresco cuz of the young twang so 1-2 yrs of age seems cool.. as for older ones 6 and older they seem to loose the kick it has and you notice more of the flav.. as for me I like them young and kicking


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a September 05 box... I'm aging the majority of the ones I have left (after gifting and smoking one myself) until probably 2009 or 2010. Just put them in the bottom of my coolerdor last week.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Have to agree with the others. Either w/in a couple of months or wait 2-5 yrs.
I get burned out on them every once in a while, but often go back and revisit. Have had a few that were particularly good. Some I've tried have retained some of their strength with age, while a few seemed to have mellowed out quite a bit. Even with these inconsistencies, it's still very difficult to just write these off.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Have to agree with the others. Either w/in a couple of months or wait 2-5 yrs.
> I get burned out on them every once in a while, but often go back and revisit. Have had a few that were particularly good.


They are not the staple cigar for me like they use to be. I can say that just about all robustos. Corona Gorda I prefer now.


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

I smoked one from 4/04 a couple of weeks ago. Started out very bland but developed some of the typical party flavors half way through the smoke, albeit a bit muted. I'd recommend 3 yrs minimum. I won't touch mine for another year.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a box 12/05 and have tried four so far. Only one was good, very good, the other three were nasty tasting.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

I like them fresh. Right off the truck. They pack a nice punch and nice spicyness right away. They do need to go to bed for a while, and 3 to 5 years is an excellent rule of thumb after they go ill. They are different cigars when they emerge from their slumber though. A more refined cigar with more flavor nuances. I smoked a three year old the other day and it was excellent. I prefer them very fresh though to the aged ones.:2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They are unlikely cigars to age for a long time, but if you can, why not? I can't imagine even a 5-7 yearl old PSD4 tasting off. That is true with most Habanos, so sure there is some maximum age before they will fall off, but how many have the where-with-all to keep them that long? 

2-3 years and you'll be loving them. One year and you'll love them too... Just smoke one every 4-5 months and when they smoke perfect, step it up on them...


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I tried one tonight and it was just plain boring for most of the smoke. The last 1/3 had some flavor but nothing like a young one. The rest of this box is going to the bottom of the coolerdor for a nice long nap.
Thanks to all who were willing to smoke them for me and take one for the team . I'll let you know what they taste like in a couple of years.


----------



## eventer289 (Mar 26, 2006)

They talked about this cigar on the last Engagement Head podcast. From what I remember "Sloppy" Dave said that they are good at first, then have a 3 year "sick" peroid, and then they are really good after coming out of their sleep.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

The best thing that ever happened to me was buying MRN's book for understanding when to smoke a Cuban. Smoke em if you got em was my theory, however there is a little more to it and it has to do with science so I won't bore any one with it. I believe the slippery slope is becoming steeper for me after some age comparisons. I loved PSD#4s young and just past sick for the last year but now I will let my 5 boxes sit for many years. I am not saying don't enjoy yours, I am saying I will be enjoying mine when they are 
15+ years old.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

eventer289 said:


> They talked about this cigar on the last Engagement Head podcast. From what I remember "Sloppy" Dave said that they are good at first, then have a 3 year "sick" peroid, and then they are really good after coming out of their sleep.


Hey that's me! I'm Sloppy Dave ... I've heard from many BOTLs on CS that this theory is true, so I'm testing it out with my own box - just letting them sick for a few years. For those of you that don't know about the podcast that eventer289 is talking about, it's here:

http://engagementhead.blogspot.com or "Engagement Head" on iTunes

We do comedy/cigars, so don't expect a full-cigar show like DWSC, but I hope that everyone would enjoy listening to my crazy antics .


----------

